
The secret tech behind the Tesla Model 3 - camtarn
https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/industry/secret-tech-behind-tesla-model-3
======
java-man
a very interesting writeup.

ex:

Tesla says tyres for a high-performance electric vehicle are challenged in a
way that those on a car powered by an internal combustion engine (ICE) are
not. A two-wheel-drive Model 3 with a long-range battery weighs just over
1700kg, so tyres have to cope with high loads as well as a 155mph top speed
(for dual motor versions) plus continual torque input, either when
accelerating or during regenerative braking.

~~~
Latteland
that is an interesting point. You could have a heavy fast ice car, but
probably not with the instance torque.

